# G2 RIP Ammo Review



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are some real, legitimate answers for this ammunition. There are three parts to the review, with links to each part in this video, but I think you'll find this a very interesting review. (HINT: Go with Federal Premium HST or Speer Gold Dot, or another proven offering).


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Interesting videos, thanks for posting


----------

